# من فضلكم مطلوب منى بحث عاجل عن أحجار التجليخ بالإنجليزى



## hozmozkozmoz (7 مارس 2006)

من فضلكم مطلوب منى بحث عاجل عن أحجار التجليخ بالإنجليزى يعنى عن grinding wheels ممكن حد يدلنى على الطريق بأى مواقع تفيدنى أو اسم كتاب بيتكلم على الموضوع بحيث أحمله من على النت بس الدكتور شارط إنه يكون بالإنجليزى ........ وشكرا 
بعد إذنكم ننتظر الرد


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (7 مارس 2006)

*هذا الموقع يفي بالغرض !*

أخي الكريم أرجو أن يفي هذا الموقع بالغرض
http://www.jjjtrain.com/vms/other_grinding.html#1
ولك خالص التحية
أخوك أحمد​


----------



## smarts (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أريد الحصول على تقنية لصناعة أحجار التجليخ 
المواد الاولية و الآلة من أجل إقامة مشروع في هذا التخصص
لأنني أرى أن أغلب المواد في السوق المحلي هي مستوردة من الصين
أرجو منكم المساعد وأجركم على الله
وأخيرا 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## speed99a (10 يونيو 2007)

اشكرك جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## snayper (1 يوليو 2007)

اشكرك جزيلا..............


----------



## lovelysoso (7 أبريل 2010)

انا عاوزه بحث عن التجليخ بس عربي ضروري


----------

